# She won't eat fruits or veggies!



## parapig23 (Apr 30, 2021)

My budgie Dove won't eat any fruits or veggies! I've tried leaving kale, spinach, lettuce, carrot, and apple in her cage (one at a time of course) but she won't touch them! I don't think it's a health issue. She's eating her seeds and pellets and the occasional treat of millet. Any ideas how to get her to introduce her to veggies and fruits?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Just keep offering, more veggies than fruits. It can take a long time for them to try something they have not been used to eating.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please take the time to read the Budgie Articles and the Stickies posted at the top of each section of the forum. 

Most basic questions have been answered there. 

You will find many different tips with regard to presenting vegetables and encouraging your budgies to try new foods in the Diet and Nutrition section of the forum.

The first vegetable which my budgies that had not been weaned to vegetables tried (and loved) was sweet corn kernels sprinkled with a teeny bit of garlic powder (NOT salt). 

Budgies seem to love "spicy" tastes. 

They also adored fresh basil, cilantro, dill, chickweed, zucchini and red pepper. *


----------

